# Expanding foam use



## Fizz (Jan 18, 2014)

Hey, well I am back here again and wondering about the idea of using expanding foam for my next big background build. 
I want to create usable ledges for an adult ackie, so my idea to make secure ledges for this size lizard is to place wooden shelves into the viv prior to using the foam to make the background and then coating these shelves as well. (which will be more sturdy than my current celotex held by glue and toothpicks ledge in his baby viv)

A question though... I intend to waterproof the viv thoroughly with yacht varnish or something to that effect, would I be able to seal the viv inside entirely and then use the foam to make the background over the sealant or would it not stick?


----------



## harry136 (Aug 2, 2012)

If you can afford it i would recommend the use of resin backgrounds as monitors have a reputation for destroying things. If you are leaving the vivarium static you can use cement to make the background.


----------



## KWIBEZEE (Mar 15, 2010)

I too would suggest cement or waterproof grout or the two mixed over foam - spray paint to whatever colour, splash and pattern - then a few good coats of yacht varnish. You could chuck in a some calci sand, large sand grains to give better texture for grip etc.

( Check out my experience on the Amazon Tree Boa viv I listed on this forum - can't remember if I listed it under HABITAT - but it is there if you check my profile then surf to 'THREADS' created by me - hope it helps.)
Here it is : 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/996068-snake-viv-any-ideas-what.html


----------



## Fizz (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. I was intending to coat the foam with cement or grout of course, would this not be strong enough ?


----------



## Whittouk (Sep 10, 2013)

I've just made fake rocks with expanding foam and grouted over it a few times with beige grout and then sprayed and finally coated with washable non toxic pva glue watered down....works a treat and mine are solid!

I have 8 cans of expanding foam available too should you want to make a offer for any as I bought in bulk but then didn't need as many as I thought...if so drop me a pm!


----------



## wezza309 (Jun 21, 2012)

take a look at acromyrmexbob's work he does zoo displays with cement and cement dyes so maybe give you some ideas on your build he has 3 big posts on here 
but the idea of wooden shelf covered in foam then cement sounds ideal
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/acromyrmexbob.html


----------



## Fizz (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks I will look him up


----------



## Fizz (Jan 18, 2014)

Does anyone have pics of a background they have made using expanding foam ? Is it possible to carve it once dry or does it need to be shaped while still damp ?
thanks


----------



## AndyFB86 (Jan 5, 2014)

I have recently finished building my background out of polystyrene. Covered in 3-4 layers of tile grout also, but mixed pva glue with kids acrylic paint to finish it off. It's starting to look great. Also going to give it a final coat with watered down pva glue I think just for added strength


----------



## AndyFB86 (Jan 5, 2014)

You can carve it when dry fizz, it would be very messy to do whilst damp. Just make sure you use a really sharp knife, preferably a Stanley knife /blade.


----------



## Liamwilko (May 20, 2014)

Kwibezee I have just read through that thread, that project is amazing I love it. How do you replace the bulb (I couldn't see a door). Also do you know anywhere that won't cost me a small fortune to get those slim fixtures?

Ps: I think you need some kind of mental alone time with a designer white jacket... Your crackers :lol2:


----------

